
Ask HN: Is Antirez's HN account flagged/blocked? - dsr12
Antrize twitted:<p>&quot;Theory: years ago my HN account was flagged or something internally: now no matter how many upvotes something I post takes, it will not “unblock” to the home page if not manually approved. Or at least those are the observable behaviors.&quot;<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;antirez&#x2F;status&#x2F;1032268223994056705<p>Can someone in the HN admin team please check and fix this?
======
detaro
How about you or antirez contact the HN admins about this instead of
complaining and hoping someone notices?

------
sp332
There's a Contact link at the bottom of the page here. Just email them.

~~~
antirez
Thanks, I'll do.

